# funny experience about buying a scale



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

I bought my pelouze sp5 scale recently at the local stapels shop and well first they have to go to the back room to get it, wouldn't want a $35 scale stolen by a bunch of crack heads with pencil protectors ya know. Then at the check out when I'm buying my $35 scale, and paying too much for 2 nine volt batteries eventhough it only needs one, the cashier asks me if I would like to buy a extended warrenty which "doubles the factory 1year warranty to a 2 year lenght!!" I just said no, didn't even ask what the price of the extended warrenty was, then she asked if I would like to receve information on their extended warrenty program, and yes I said no to that as well, like I want to be on their mailing list, HAHA.
I just think that buying a extended warrenty at any price on a $35 electronic item is quite rediculous. Has anyone else had to say no to this proposition??
By the way it still works and the new lightly scratched dura ace rear derailer I bought at the bike swap last week weighs 67grams less then the older 8speed 105 model that it replaced, not bad for a $50 derailer.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

many of these retailers are not in the product selling business-they are in the extended warranty business. Bestbuy is the master of this-it's where their profits come from. They will gladly cut their margin on a product to get the chance to sell an extended warranty. They know all about various biases in consumer behavior, including the framing effects involved in the decision to buy an extended warranty. Right after someone buys an appliance, what seems like a few extra bucks (relative to already spending hundreds) seems worthwhile. Most people forge they have the warranty and never make use of it. US automakers used to do the same with all their options (back in the day when a car's base price barely included an engine).


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> US automakers used to do the same with all their options (back in the day when a car's base price barely included an engine).


I can remember when the Jeep CJ didn't even come with seats. They were an option.


----------

